# Please critique my appaloosa mare



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

She is a 10 year old rescue mare that I got last fall. She has a wonderful sweet personality. The only thing I really know about her is that she was previously used as a broodmare and she is not trained to ride. I know very little about conformation but something in her hind end does not look right -- not sure if it's just lack of muscle from not being worked or if this is just her shape? Any critique you could give me on her conformation would be greatly appreciated -- she is not going to be used for breeding just as a trail horse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well her butt looks like it belongs to a completely different horse but for trail she looks like she will hold up just fine. She has quite the cute face  also some muscling might make her butt look better as it does look lacking. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have seen this type of appy before, and they hold up ok. But in her case, to me it looks like her pelvis has rotated forward from the pregnancies and no abdominal conditioning. The angle of her pelvis is very flat, with her tail on top. Otherwise, her hind legs are well formed as are her front.
if you fed her well and worked her up hill and over some groun poles and such, she should do just fine.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Except for that very strange rear assembly, she looks like a really nice girl, with no glaring faults. Are you sure she isn't bred? 

Lizzie


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i love her! what a kind sweet expression, she's beautiful. i agree with tiny, her pelvis looks a little cockeyed, combined with her longer back and huge belly. but once you get her fitted up and going, I think she will be to die for. Congrats!


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks so much everyone for your comments -- I agree her behind looks like it belongs to a different horse..lol.. I am hopeful now that with lots of exercise we can get her into shape -- when you say her 'pelvis' where is that? Is it the top of her behind infront of her tail?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Except for that very strange rear assembly, she looks like a really nice girl, with no glaring faults. Are you sure she isn't bred?
> 
> Lizzie


^^ I was wondering the same thing. If she's not, then she's got worms or quite the hay belly!

She looks very cute though. The high set tail with sloping croup can look a little bit funny, but I think it just adds to her character


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

My mare was an ex broodmare, and when I first had her she looked similar - huge belly, no muscle, all out of proportion. But in time that will all change.

My only piece of advice, based on my own experience, is to remember that her muscles have NEVER been fit, so your bringing into work programme must take things really slowly. At her age, after doing nothing other than slouch around fields, get a big belly, and give birth, she will find it challenging to get fit.

But it's possible! And rewarding. In my limited experience, a broodmare will always look after you, and always take the sensible option.

Enjoy her


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> ^^ I was wondering the same thing. If she's not, then she's got worms or quite the hay belly!
> 
> She looks very cute though. The high set tail with sloping croup can look a little bit funny, but I think it just adds to her character


I forgot to say she has had a vet check and is not pregnant or wormy - does hay belly mean she is getting too much hay? We are feeding her the amount that was recommended by the vet and she is not getting grain as she is not working. Or will the hay belly go down with exercise? Thank you for all the comments we love her very much and yes she has great character and personality


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> My mare was an ex broodmare, and when I first had her she looked similar - huge belly, no muscle, all out of proportion. But in time that will all change.
> 
> My only piece of advice, based on my own experience, is to remember that her muscles have NEVER been fit, so your bringing into work programme must take things really slowly. At her age, after doing nothing other than slouch around fields, get a big belly, and give birth, she will find it challenging to get fit.
> 
> ...


YAY!! there is hope  We are going to take it very slowly with her I have just started working her twice a week walk trot on the lunge line. Do you have any pictures of your mare for inspiration? We really do enjoy her she is very smart and sensible -- she is a mother hen she absolutely adores my little girl who is 6 she will spend hours brushing and petting her


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

That was when I first had her

and this below









was last October.

And if that works, it's a miracle as I've never uploaded pictures before.

The first photo does not show the true glory of her unfitness. When I had her vetted the vet told me over the phone (I didn't attend the vetting) "her belly is down to her knees", and "I haven't tested her for pregnancy". In fact she emphasised that a lot!

And the second photo doesn't really show her off at all, but I don't seem to have any proper conformation shots.

Regardless, please take these as inspiration that yes indeed a Couch-loving-hay&chocolate-loving-ex-lardy-arsed-broodmare can indeed get hunting fit. 


(oh, the shame of my chair seat!!!)


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Some of my broodmares never got their "girly" shape back.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not going into critique (because I'm not good at it anyway), but isn't she a "foundation appy" type? Just curious here.

Cute girl and doesn't look like a typical "rescue" (skinny or scared).


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> That was when I first had her
> 
> and this below
> 
> ...



"Regardless, please take these as inspiration that yes indeed a Couch-loving-hay&chocolate-loving-ex-lardy-arsed-broodmare can indeed get hunting fit" hehe thank you so much for the giggle -- I now understand what a haybelly means  Also for the inspiration -- your girl is lovely and I can definitely see the difference -- it will be lots of hard work but so worth it!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Shropshirerosie said:


> That was when I first had her
> 
> and this below
> 
> ...



Wow she doesn't even look like the same horse!

Oh and I LOVE the pony


----------

